# Kitten colour



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you think the kitten on the right is a blue tabby? It head is like brown tabby .I can see a blue tortie in the middle.I was just browsing and noticed them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Brown tabby. Look at the black tail tip and ears.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Brown tabby. Look at the black tail tip and ears.


Do you think its the lighting on the flash or something making its body look the different colour?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fever coat?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Fever coat?


Well that crossed my mind too.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

I would say fever coat,,, look at the third kitten too .. Black and red on head but blue on the rear ...


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I think they're all black/brown with possibly a mild fever coat (or then it's just the flash ruining their colours).


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fever coat - look beyond the hair tips and there is dark colour at the base - classic fever coat. They are a brown tabby and black and white torties. The one that looks like a blue tortie isn't.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

whats going on with all the fc kittens lately.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> whats going on with all the fc kittens lately.


More people breeding for the heck of it, from any old cat, too many times?


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

Hey I've been trying to fill in Smokey and Bandit's passports and while we agreed for Bandit's coat we should most likely put brown tabby, we disagree on what to fill in for Smokey's Coat. So It would be really nice if you guys can help out. Cheers!

Bandit: 

















Smokey: 
























An older pic but ok light: 









And a cure pic just for the sake of it:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue tabby....


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tochica said:


> Hey I've been trying to fill in Smokey and Bandit's passports and while we agreed for Bandit's coat we should most likely put brown tabby, we disagree on what to fill in for Smokey's Coat. So It would be really nice if you guys can help out. Cheers!
> 
> Bandit:
> 
> ...


brown and blue classic tabby


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

Cheers guys!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah he looks blue tabby here too.


----------

